# Attwood Circuit Breaker Question (from Walmart)



## razopp (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,

I have a '83 Alumcraft TS14 I purchased about a month ago, and I am putting in all new wiring right now. I have searched this board repeatedly and found great references for wire size & run, common bus, fuses, switches, and circuit breaker. I have a question regarding the Attwood Circuit Breakers I bought at Walmart the other day. I am intending to run my Traxxis 45 from a Everstart Marine Maxx 29 battery I bought the other day and my other lights/sonar/etc off another Marine Maxx 29. I picked up a couple of the manual-reset 50amp breakers at Walmart for the wiring as they seemed like a good deal ($7.99 ech). When I got home to install them, I noticed they said 24 VDC on them. 

Is it okay to use these breakers (i.e. will they function) in a 12 volt application or do I need to take them back and get 12VDC from somewhere?

Thank you for your feedback.
Robert


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes you can use 24v for 12v applications.
Here's link explaining Breakers you will find explanation of answer on pg 2.:
https://www.elecdirect.com/Data/ProductPDFs/41-42tp.pdf


----------



## razopp (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you very much. The explanation makes perfect sense. I appreciate the link.


----------

